# Truvativ Firex 3.3 GXP VS Deore Crank



## gb155 (8 Feb 2010)

I have myself a project, what would you peeps suggest ? 

Truvativ Firex 3.3 GXP OR Deore Crank


----------



## Crankarm (13 Feb 2010)

I would go for Deore no contest. I had a Truvativ chainset on a bike a few years ago as it was supplied from new. It was awful. Fortunately it quickly wore out and the non drive side crank snapped anyway forcing replacement. When I took it off the drive side rings and spider were so heavy it was shocking. Truvativ are very poor quality compared to Shimano Deore or XT.


----------

